# Finally..pics of the Infamous PJ!



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

This is my lil PJ...he was trying to get under the pillow...seems he didnt succeed as planned..CURSES body pillow!!




























here he is after his first bath...notice the look of displeasure...










Now, wheel time...he HATES this wheel. i think he feels the unbalancement..(is that a word?!) CSW here we come! He insists on his tiny silent spinner..no such luck..cant fit in it anymore!










What color am i??


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwww and awwwww and more awwwww, baby hedgie butt! :mrgreen: 

As for color, I am no expert at all, but I'll give it a try and hopefully it'll be right!  I'll say he is an Algerian Grey Pinto.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJ is very cute! I'd go with Algerian Grey Pinto too, but I'm very far from an expert.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable  love the just got out of the bath pic.
I'd guess algerian grey or chocolate pinto.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Very cute!  What color is his nose? If it's brown my guess is Algerian Chocolate Pinto and if it's black, I'd guess Algerian Grey Pinto.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

asdlkfjas;ldfjkas;lkdjf! PJ is adorable! I love his cute little hedgie butt and tail  What a handsome hedgehog! I love the pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

PJ is a cutie!!! I was going to guess that he is Algerian Chocolate Pinto, but now I'm wondering about the gray... :roll:


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

His nose looks black in your signature but grey/brown in the photos, so I'm thinking either Algerian Grey pinto or Algerian Chocolate pinto.

Regardless, your baby is adorable! I'm a huge sucker for pinto markings.


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

thanksguys! he's my pride and joy  my lil man lol 

oh and his nose is brown


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love each and every picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cutie-pie!


----------

